# JD 6830 + baler/wrapper unit



## SUPER MAJOR (Feb 19, 2008)

JD 6830 with McHale combined baler & wrapper working in 3rd cut silage end of Sept 2008.
SM


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Very nice, Thanks for the picture


----------

